# Delta DC-33 planer oil



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I need to replace the oil in my my planer and cant find what I used before. Normally I would write this on my machines but guess I forgot. 

Delta says 85W140hp for the 15" but want confirm on the 33 plus local find. 

Got one? What oil are you using?...


----------



## jlintott (May 28, 2012)

*DC-33 gearbox lubrication*

Planer gearbox lube:


I use 50% heavy gear oil mixed with 50% "Power Punch" oil additive.

>>The results are less oil leaking out of gasket, and shaft seals<< And... DC-33 gears will run a bit quieter. 

Oil Honey, STP,or another brand of viscous oil additive may be substituted for the PP.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

A friend of mine has the 13", and the lube specs are the same as they are for the 15". They (Delta) told me over the phone I needed 140W with the EP7 (extreme pressure) additive. After a frustrating search, something tipped me off to Mobil 1 SHC 634 (Graingers, $20/qt.) and that's what I used and am using in my 15". That said, it's my belief that the specs are written for units that serve much heavier use than we hobbyists place on the machine....and that makes me think almost any heavy gear oil will work and the gear box will still outlive your ancestors. They are almost identical to all the other planer gear boxes, and I would bet almost every lube you can think of has been successfully used in them. My next change won't be for a while, but I won't spend a lot of time trying to find the stuff I use now...it'll be a quick trip to the auto parts store for whatever I can find.


----------



## jlintott (May 28, 2012)

*DC-33 Planer gearbox lube*

The DC-33 planer has a reputation for developing a gasket leak- which does get messy; and you may end-up having a dry gearbox 

Using a thick liquid lubricant will greatly reduce the leak problem, and will also do a fine job of lubricating the gears and sleeve bearings. 

Replacing the gearbox gasket with a bead of silicon engine gasket sealant may fix the leak, but that would require some dis-assembly.


----------



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

*RC-33, DC-33 Gear box oil*

RC-33 instruction book says to use extreme pressure gear oil. DC-33 the same machine.
I use the gear oil shown in photo. Label says it is suitable for extreme pressure gears. Anything similar should be fine. 

Remove both oil plugs and allow old oil to drain completely. Install bottom plug with some teflon tape. Fill with a plastic tube inserted in top plug hole as shown in photo. Install top plug with some teflon tape. Check for leaks after using machine.


----------

